# Textarea begrenzung?!



## MsvP (15. April 2003)

Gibt es irgend eine Möglichkeit ein Textarea Textfeld auf zeichne zu begrenzen. 

Also das man nur ne bestimmte anzahl eingeben kan?! So wie bei den input type='text' dingern?!

Maxlength, funzt irgendwie nit!


Hatte grade auch mal gesucht, aber nurn java script gefunden, mit wäre php, oder änliches lieber! 

Gre@tz Msv P!!!


----------



## thally (15. April 2003)

hi,

die anzahl der zeilen mit dem attribut *rows=""* und die anzahl er spalten mit *cols=""*. beide attribute gehören in den form-tag...

mehrzeiligeEingabebereiche definieren


----------



## Fabian H (15. April 2003)

```
<textarea onKeyPress="this.value=this.value.substr(0,10)"></textarea>
```
Eine andere Lösung würde mir im Moment nicht einfallen.

Anstat dem 10 die gewünschte maximallänge eingeben.


----------



## Sebastianus (15. April 2003)

Mir würde auch nur ne JS Lösung einfallen! Was anderes gibt es in HTML auch nicht! Google mal ein bisschen. ODer schau dir ne Seite an wo man SMS verschicken kann, da wird ja auch immer mitgezählt, wie viele Zeichen noch kommen dürfen und dann ist Ende. Einfach mal nen BLick in den Quellcode werfen!


----------



## MsvP (15. April 2003)

@Nuinmundo
Du bist ein SchatZ! Das ist genau das was ich gesucht habe, funzt wunderbar! *freu!

@thally
Das mit den Rows und Colls ist klar, aber die begrenzen nur die höhe udn breite , nicht aber die tatsächliche zeichen anzahl!

@Sebastianus
Mh, das mit dem Quellcode ist ja schön udn gut, aber wenns php ist wird im enteffekt ja nur das tatsächliche html ausgegeben!

Thx für eure Hilfe, in den nächsten Tagen klann das ergebnis im Internen Bereich von http://habdichliebhasi.de bewundert werden! 

Gre@tz euer Msv P!!!


----------



## Sebastianus (15. April 2003)

Dieses "Zählwerk" ist auch JS, so dass es Clientseitig wirkt! PHP wäre da natürlich absolut nicht zu verwenden! Das ist nur ok, wenn man eine mindestlänge haben möchte von einem eingabefeld, sonst müsste man ja bei zu viel zwanghaft was abschneiden! Wäre ne nette Aktion


----------



## MsvP (15. April 2003)

ah verdammt, doch nit so perfekt, der springt immer an ende. Wenn man nachhe rnoch was ändern will!


----------



## MsvP (15. April 2003)

habs jetzt doch mit java script, abern bissl anders gemahct! Was man beim googeln nit alles findet !

Wens' interessiert:

http://masterblaster.redflexer.doktormolle.de/4_9.htm


----------

